# reuma, reumatismo (pronunciación)



## duvija

¿Podrían darme la pronunciación de 'reuma', usando una mayúscula en la vocal que carga el acento? Y agreguen de dónde son (geográficamente) los que contestan.
O sea que seguramente van a decir  'rEuma' o 'reUma'. 
Después pensaremos en la ortografia.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## audreysan

Hola duvija, soy española de la zona norte y siempre he pronunciado la palabra reuma como rEuma. De todos modos según el diccionario de la R.A.E. serían válidas ambas cargas de acento, tanto *reuma *como* reúma*. Espero haberte servido de ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Saben si en toda España se usa 'rEuma'?


saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá también la pronunciamos como ha dicho audreysan: 





audreysan said:


> Hola duvija, soy española de la zona norte y siempre he pronunciado la palabra reuma como rEuma. [...]


 
Saludos.


----------



## audreysan

Realmente no depende de la zona, en toda España encontrarás gente que diga tanto rEuma como reUma, pero lo más común suele ser rEuma. Saludos


----------



## Agró

Aquí lo más habitual es reUma, trisílabo.


----------



## flljob

En México se pronuncia como bisílaba con acento en la e. Tampoco es raro oír _r*i*uma_ en los niveles socioeconómicos bajos.


----------



## adrs

audreysan said:


> Realmente no depende de la zona, en toda España encontrarás gente que diga tanto rEuma como reUma, pero lo más común suele ser rEuma. Saludos



I second that!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo siempre he dicho reÚma, y también es lo que más oigo (por el centro de España).


----------



## cbrena

reUma y reumatIsmo 

En Madrid y Toledo (por el centro de España)

Trabajo en un hospital. Acabo de darme cuenta de que cuando hablamos del servicio de reumatologIa de forma abreviada siempre decimos "rEuma":_ Pásate por la consulta de "rEuma" a recoger una historia.
_
Si hablamos de la enfermedad, entoces: _"Mi reUma me está matando hoy"_


----------



## duvija

¡Gracias por todos los datos de España! Aparentemente no es por zonas, sino que se dice de las dos maneras.
Agradecería ahora datos de Latinoamérica, si pueden...

En realidad, me gustaría saber cómo lo escriben, fundamentalmente los que dicen reUma. ¿Ponen tilde?
Y los de rEuma, ¿no ponen porque sienten/saben que es diptongo? ¿Lo sienten como un diptongo normal?

saludos


----------



## cbrena

Digo reUma y escribo reúma (con tilde)


----------



## Juan Miguel González

flljob said:


> Tampoco es raro oír _r*i*uma_ en los niveles socioeconómicos bajos.


 Esa pronunciaciópn también es propia de las zonas rurales.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> ¿Podrían darme la pronunciación de 'reuma', usando una mayúscula en la vocal que carga el acento? Y agreguen de dónde son (geográficamente) los que contestan.
> O sea que seguramente van a decir 'rEuma' o 'reUma'.
> Después pensaremos en la ortografia.
> 
> Gracias y saludos


 
Los médicos y quienes están relacionados con la medicina dicen "el rEuma". Pero comúnmente se dice "las riUmas".


----------



## merquiades

En el RAE existe tanto "reuma" como "reúma".  Siempre he dicho rEuma porque me suena mejor pero ya veo que casi todos decís reÚma.


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá nunca oí más que "rEuma", dicho por gente muy distinta. Saludos.


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay, rEuma. 
Creo que en Argentina también. Pero en México?

saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí se pronuncia bisílaba, *reu-ma*, y es de género masculino.


----------



## duvija

Es realmente bisilábica? no creo. Creo que tri

saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí es bísilaba. La pronunciación trisílaba no es normal en la España norteña.


----------



## duvija

¿Qué quiere decir que 'no es normal'? ¿Podrías decirme qué tres sílabas decís que no se usan?


saludos


----------



## Chanquete

duvija said:


> ¿Podrían darme la pronunciación de 'reuma', usando una mayúscula en la vocal que carga el acento? Y agreguen de dónde son (geográficamente) los que contestan.
> O sea que seguramente van a decir 'rEuma' o 'reUma'.
> Después pensaremos en la ortografia.
> 
> Gracias y saludos


lo correcto es 'reUma' y 'reumatIsmo'

Madrid, España, la ortografía es correcta (bueno mayúscula nunca en mitad de palabra y tilde en reúma)


----------



## duvija

Chanquete said:


> lo correcto es 'reUma' y 'reumatIsmo'
> 
> Madrid, España, la ortografía es correcta (bueno mayúscula nunca en mitad de palabra y tilde en reúma)


 

Bueno, calma, calma. No es 'lo correcto' sino una de las dos maneras de decirlo. Correctas son las dos.


saludos


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí es bísilaba. La pronunciación trisílaba no es normal en la España norteña.



Aquí, trisílaba (con hiato) es lo normal. Y estamos al norte. De hecho, la otra pronunciación (bisílaba, con diptongo) siempre ha estado asociada al habla popular inculta (erróneamente, eso sí).


----------



## elineo

La palabra griega _réuma (ρεύμα)_ del verbo _réo (ρέω=correr)_ usado para fluidos, lleva en griego el accento sobre el e. Lo mismo a mí me parece mejor en español. Si no, ese "re" sería el "re" de la re-petición.


----------



## oa2169

Yo pronuncio rEuma.(bisílaba)


----------



## duvija

Problema. 
Si medimos la pronuciación de miles de hablantes, haciendo espectrogramas y normalizando, vemos que estadísticamente la mayoría que dice 'rE-u-ma' lo pronuncia en tres sílabas, con vocales completas. (Lo escribo así, porque la Academia no nos da la opción de poner tilde en la e. *Réuma. )

Prueben pronunciar 'réuma', vs. 'deuda'. ¿Se dan cuenta que el segundo es diptongo pero el primero no?


saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

duvija said:


> Problema.
> Si medimos la pronuciación de miles de hablantes, haciendo espectrogramas y normalizando, vemos que estadísticamente la mayoría que dice 'rE-u-ma' lo pronuncia en tres sílabas, con vocales completas. (Lo escribo así, porque la Academia no nos da la opción de poner tilde en la e. *Réuma. )
> 
> Prueben pronunciar 'réuma', vs. 'deuda'. ¿Se dan cuenta que el segundo es diptongo pero el primero no?
> 
> saludos


En reuma sólo hay dos posibilidades: *reu-ma* y *re-ú-ma*, a primera con diptongo, la segunda con hiato, ya que el esdrújulo *_ré-u-ma_ no es prosódico en español. Dudo mucho, de hecho no creo, que el análisis espectrográfico presente ese resultado que aseguras.
*Reuma* y *deuda* evidentemente presentan el mismo diptongo decreciente [ew].
Tu mensaje, a falta de otra explicación que puedas dar, me parece disparatado, lingüísticamente hablando, claro.
Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

¿qué querés decir con 'el esdrújulo *_ré-u-ma_ no es prosódico en español' ? 
De todos modos, no me explico por qué dudás que el análisis espectrográfico de esos resultados. No vas a tener otro remedio que creerme, o hacerlos vos mismo, ¿no?



saludos


----------



## Bashti

Aquí lo normal es reUma y reumatIsmo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Y de paso, ¿qué querés decir con 'el esdrújulo *_ré-u-ma_ no es prosódico en español' ?


Porque esta sucesión silábica es imposible en español. No encontrarás casos en que el diptongo decreciente [ew] se realize en hiato [é-u] (pero sí es posible [e-ú].


----------



## duvija

En cuanto a lo siguiente:

_Y de paso, ¿qué querés decir con 'el esdrújulo *ré-u-ma no es prosódico en español' ? __Porque esta sucesión silábica es imposible en español. No encontrarás casos en que el diptongo decreciente [ew] se realize en hiato [é-u] (pero sí es posible [e-ú]._
------

Precisamente ése es el problema que creo que no aceptás. [ew] lamentablemente es myuchas veces [e.u], con la presumiblemente deslizada pronunciada como vocal completa. Eso lo vas a ver fácil en los espectrogramas. Hay más hiatos (hasta en la palabra [ ya.to/ i.a.to]) que los que la gramática nos enseña. Y como además depende de la velocidad del habla, hay total variación.


saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona _r*eu*ma_ también se pronuncia exactamente igual que _d*eu*da_.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En mi zona _r*eu*ma_ también se pronuncia exactamente igual que _d*eu*da_.


 

Si los medís, el de 'reuma' es más largo que el de 'deuda'. No puedo explicar el por qué, pero se supone que las consonantes que los rodean tienen algo que ver. Y el problema es compararlos cuando hablamos en registros diferentes.

saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Yo también digo reuma y reumatismo (rEuma, con la e bien abierta)


----------

